# bears in south georgia?



## deerhunter79 (Aug 2, 2013)

my buddy got what looks to be a black bear on his trail cam... he thought it was a hog at first till he saw the face. are they common to find in south west georgia or was this accidental?


----------



## oldways (Aug 2, 2013)

What county in SWGA? We been getting a few pic's in Grady County down along the river..


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 2, 2013)

terrell county


----------



## oldways (Aug 2, 2013)

Wouldn't suprise me a bit they seem to be showing up more and more.maybe one day we will have a enough to hunt..


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 2, 2013)

can we legally hunt them now? i might get me a bear rug...


----------



## oldways (Aug 2, 2013)

NO not in SWGA the southern season is over around the big swamp three weekends a year. SWGA does not have a bear season at all.No No:


----------



## deerhunter79 (Aug 2, 2013)

durn.... thanks for the info!


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Aug 5, 2013)

Been a few make their way up the Flint from Apalachicola N. F., cut the trail of one not to long ago on the Flint in Mitchell Co..  One was treed in Radium Springs in Albany.  I would imagine there are some that have made it up the Chickasawhatchee Creek...lots of swamp and little development.


----------



## jklaus (Aug 13, 2013)

I tried to pet one behind a restaurant in Carrabelle two years ago, that was a bad idea he wasn't happy about it and sure let me know thank the lord I had a screaming woman behind me. So If you see one at a dumpster please go the other way


----------



## gacracker67 (Aug 18, 2013)

*Bear in south Ga.*

Got a picture of one 10 mi. south of Bulter, Ga.
Got any guess on weight?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 18, 2013)

gacracker67 said:


> Got a picture of one 10 mi. south of Bulter, Ga.
> Got any guess on weight?



Offhand I'd guess 135 or maybe a bit more up to 150. Looks like a young bear, all ears and legs at this point. Take your best guess and cut it in half and you will be pretty close.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Aug 18, 2013)

150 ish


----------



## gacracker67 (Aug 20, 2013)

NorthGaBowhunter said:


> 150 ish



I've feed this guy 600lb. of corn ( no deer pictures ). And he should weight 800lb.


----------



## AQuiverFull (Aug 21, 2013)

gacracker67 said:


> I've feed this guy 600lb. of corn ( no deer pictures ). And he should weight 800lb.



Well keep feeding him down there or send him further south... I am in north butler and got some good looking deer this year on cam.


----------



## SouthGALadyHunter (Oct 19, 2013)

We spotted a black bear today in Grady county!!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Oct 19, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> my buddy got what looks to be a black bear on his trail cam... he thought it was a hog at first till he saw the face. are they common to find in south west georgia or was this accidental?



Not unusual here in Brooks Co.  Have sightings and pictures taken regularly by folks with game cameras out.  Had one captured in Downtown Quitman several years ago.


----------



## Mako 17 (Oct 19, 2013)

deerhunter79 said:


> terrell county


 Whereabouts in Terrell county? We are on Ichiwaynatchaway creek on 45--


----------



## oldways (Oct 22, 2013)

SouthGALadyHunter said:


> We spotted a black bear today in Grady county!!


I've seen a couple on trail cams from friends and my son saw one at Lake Seminole this past weekend deer hunting..There starting to build up.


----------



## caughtinarut (Nov 22, 2013)

A sow and two cubs spotted by a hunter in south Tift county according to the newspaper.


----------



## T-N-T (Nov 22, 2013)

Maybe they will spread on out.  I would love to see them cover much of the state.  But thats me


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 24, 2014)

One was killed on Ft Stewart back in the early 80s. It cost the hunter that killed him a bunch of money.


----------



## The mtn man (Feb 25, 2014)

TopherAndTick said:


> Maybe they will spread on out.  I would love to see them cover much of the state.  But thats me



Be careful what you wish for! Make no mistake their coming to the woods near you, it won't be long.Those good producing deer stands you guys hunt year after year will be no good if a bear takes over that area, the deer will just leave until the bear leaves, they will come back though.Sometimes.


----------



## englishmonster (May 14, 2014)

I've ran bear in Big Swamp


----------

